# Alienated clownfish



## missnala7889 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, I am new to saltwater tanks, and we first started off our tank after cycling with one clownfish. after he did well, we added two more, and everything seemed fine. These last few days though things are worrying me. The first clownfish always seemed to be bullyed by the other two and shoved into the corner by the heater. I am worried since the first fish is being kept in such a ticght area he is not going to make it. Is there anything I can do to help?


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

Three clowns in a smallish tank likely will not work well. Especially if two are a mated pair and they are bullying the loner. If you can get the fish out and to a new home as this will only get worse if your pair beings to breed.


----------

